# Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder



## Michael_05er (19. Oktober 2011)

Sollen wir hier weiter unsere Erfahrungen berichten? Wenn nicht, dann bitte ich die Modertoren, das irgendwie auszugliedern/zu verschieben.

Also, da meine Frau gestern abend mit ihren Freundinnen essen war, konnte ich etwas herummatschen  Ein paar Kleinigkeiten gibt es zu bemängeln: Wer klebt das Etikett auf dem Becher genau auf die Messskala #q Und wenn man schon in der Anleitung mit 25ccm Pulver und 50ml Wasser arbeitet, warum packt man dann einen Becher mit Skala in 20ml-Schritten dazu? Naja, lässt sich ja abschätzen, also los. Nächste Überraschung: Wenn in der Anleitung steht "Für 3 Gel-Fische" meinen die vielleicht 3 Formen voll oder drei mal Moby Dick, aber die beiliegende Form kriegt man mit einem Drittel der Masse locker voll.

Ich hab dann ein wenig improvisiert und versucht, mir mit dem Rest ein paar Gummi-Würmer für Finesse-Fischerei o.ä. zu gießen. Einfach Alufolie um einen Kochlöffel o.ä. wickeln und fertig ist die Einweg-Form. Hat ganz gut geklappt. Ich hab die Alu-Röhrchen am Ende immer platt gedrückt für einen breiten, flachen Wurmschwanz. Auf den Bildern kann man es ganz gut erkennen, hoffe ich. In Zukunft will ich es mit Strohhalmen versuchen, da könnte man das Zeug auch gut drin transportieren und bei Bedarf am Wasser aufschneiden und entnehmen.

Das lösen der Fische aus der Form hat ab dem zweiten Versuch ganz gut geklappt, man muss aber vorsichtig sein. Leider ist das Zeug dann noch recht flexibel, und wenn man es dann in den Kühlschrank packt, härtet es nach und verliert seine grade Form bzw. behält seine dann evtl. krumme Form. Die lange, grüne Gummiwurst war mal gerade, die grünen Fische auch. Wenn man daran herumbiegt, reißt es recht leicht, also schon recht empfindlich.

Nächster Punkt: Die Glitterpartikel sinken leider nach unten, man sieht es bei den hellbraunen Fischen ganz gut. Wie man das abstellen kann, weiß ich nicht.

Mit Aroma hab ich ein wenig herumprobiert, der Norma hatte gerade Knoblauchöl da. Und die braunen Fische sind mit verdünnter (hellbraun) oder purer (dunkelbraun) Soja-Soße hergestellt. Gibt einen prima Motoroil-Farbton! Die dunklen sind sehr klebrig und weich, aber ob das an der Soja-Soße oder am Mischungsverhältnis liegt, weiß ich nicht. Das kann nur der Langzeittest sagen, wenn ich mehr Erfahrung im mischen habe. Geruchstechnisch waren unsere Hunde sehr interessiert, das sollte also eine gute Lockwirkung haben.

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder von den ersten Versuchen. Bin gespannt auf weitere Rückmeldungen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 10 Fresh-Bait Startersets zu gewinnen!*

Hallo Leute,
schön dass die Pakete schon angekommen sind #6. Danke auch für euere Rückmeldungen. 

Philipp von Fritz-Germany hat mir dazu kurz ein paar Zeilen gemailt, welche ich hier gerne veröffentliche:



			
				Philipp Barthelmess schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo liebe Boardies,*
> ich habe die ersten Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und möchte einige Tipps zum Besten geben:
> 
> *1.       Haltbarkeit:* Die fertigen Fische halten im Kühlschrank ca. 1 Woche. Man kann sie aber ohne Probleme einfrieren. Dann halten sie Monate.
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: 10 Fresh-Bait Startersets zu gewinnen!*

Danke für die Tipps. Der nächste Durchgang (leicht verdünnte Soja-Soße, das Zeug muss weg ) klebt auch nicht und sieht gut aus. Die letzten hatte ich wohl zu früh aus der Form genommen und die Mischung schlecht getroffen (da war mehr Zucker drin und wohl zu wenig Pulver...). 40% Zucker ist viel mehr, als ich versucht hatte. Mal schauen, was das noch bringt an Flexibilität und Haltbarkeit.

Das mit der Watte werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal bei Würmern versuchen, dann halten die an Offset-Haken bestimmt um einiges besser. Ich will am Wochenende auf jeden Fall mal losziehen und testfischen. Ich hoffe, es gibt dann Fangbilder.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lütten (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

sehr interessant, ich hoffe es folgen mehr berichte


----------



## Kotzi (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Hab heute auch mein Paket von der Post abgeholt .
Werde nach dem 29ten diesen Monats berichten.


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Leider kann ich wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr testen. Die Fische haben sich bei uns schon verzogen... :c

Also das mit der Haltbarkeit müssen die Jungs meiner Meinung nach noch verbessern, außerdem sollte man mehr Fische auf einmal produzieren können.

So finde ich auch die Mc-Doof-Strohhalm-Würmer zu aufwändig. 

Da wäre es doch viel besser, die Masse durch eine Düse mit der passenden Dicke in ein Kältebad zu pressen, wo sie sofort erstarrt, und anschließend in die richtige Länge stückeln (mit dem Faden muss man halt mal schauen wie man das hinbekommt), aber jetzt muss ich erstmal zum Patentamt#q

Aber wie gesagt, haltbar sollte es halt sein... 

Grüße vom Bodensee
Kretzer


----------



## Kuddel1968 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Nu hat auch der Kuddel mal ein bißchen die Küche in eine Gefahrenzone verwandelt. Komisch die ganze Zeit stand meine Frau daneben... hmmmm.

Grün mit Glitter sollte der Versuch sein und ich bin angenehm überrascht. Das Werkeln und auch das Ergebnis sind gut und ich würde mich trauen, damit ans Wasser zu gehen. Das Mischungsverhältnis ist, wegen der fehlenden Meßmöglichkeit, aber trotzdem ein Problem. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich auch noch wenigstens eine oder zwei weitere Formen gebraucht, um alles zu verbrauchen. Da ich aber eine relativ dickflüssige Masse hatte, ergab sich bei mir das Problem mit dem sinkenden Glitter nicht. Ich habe auch Öl und Zucker hinzugefügt, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das wirklich was bewirkt.
Beim und bis zum Entnehmen sollte man sich sehr viel Zeit nehmen. Die Fische hängen doch sehr an ihrer Form. Ich werde beim nächsten mal probieren, die Form kurz vor der Entnahme in das Gefrierfach zu legen, denn als die Fische richtig kalt waren, klebten die überhaupt nicht mehr. Je wärmer die Umgebung, desto klebriger der Fisch.

Als Maßstab kann man sicherlich auch die Kappe der Pulverflasche nehmen 3 bis 4 Kappen sollten für eine Mischung für eine Form reichen. 25ccm halte ich für erheblich zu viel. Wäre noch zu testen.

Würmer habe ich auch gebaut. Auch hier wichtig: lieber etwas länger aushärten lassen. Wir sind Angler; wir haben Zeit.
Mit einem Skalpell aufgeschnitten, lassen sie sich einwandfrei aus den Strohhalmen entfernen.

Den Rest habe ich in eine flache Form gegeben (des schnelleren Aushärtens wegen) und werde sie beim nächsten Mal verflüssigen. Der Tipp mit der Mikrowelle hat mit gefallen.

So nu erstmal genug vom Kuddel und die Küche steht auch noch


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Recht interessant und auch amüsant, was ihr bislang zu berichten habt, klingt ein bißchen nach Waldorfseminar: "Backen ohne Mehl"!:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

@Sensitivfischer
Wer will gute Köder machen,der muss haben sieben Sachen...
So als Soundtrack dazu:q


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Recht interessant und auch amüsant, was ihr bislang zu berichten habt, klingt ein bißchen nach Waldorfseminar: "Backen ohne Mehl"!:q:q:q


Ich hatte im Zivildienst mal jemanden betreut, die hatte ein Waffelrezept ohne Mehl. Milch, Butter, Eier und Schokostücke, versuch das mal mit einem Rührgerät zu Teig zu verarbeiten #q

Ich dachte ansonsten als Soundtrack eher an "Heute back ich, morgen brau ich, übermorgen fang ich der Königin ihren Lieblingshecht...."


----------



## Downbeat (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Tja, ich würde gern auch was positives beitragen.

Das Problem liegt allerdings darin, wenn man nichts zum testen erhält kann man auch keinen Test durchführen.|gr:


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Tja, ich würde gern auch was positives beitragen.
> 
> Das Problem liegt allerdings darin, wenn man nichts zum testen erhält kann man auch keinen Test durchführen.|gr:


 


Ich hätte ja auch sooooooooooooooo gerne getestet 
...aber 'hab nix gewonnen....obwohl ich der erste war :q


----------



## Downbeat (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Der Unterschied ist, ich hab ja gewonnen.

Warte aber seit 2 Wochen darauf das hier mal was ankommt.


----------



## djoerni (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Vielleicht mal ne Mail an freshbait schicken?



Downbeat schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, ich hab ja gewonnen.
> 
> Warte aber seit 2 Wochen darauf das hier mal was ankommt.


----------



## Downbeat (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Hab ich vorhin gemacht nachdem der Paketdienst für heute durch war, man hofft ja doch immer noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Tut mir sehr leid für dich Downbeat, aber das läßt sich sicher in die Reihe bringen.

Heute backe, backe Köder die 2.:
"Ich mache mal eben schnell noch welche in Gelb" waren meine Worte zur Regierung und ab gings in die Küche. Eine Stunde Zeit noch bis zur Arbeit, sollte doch reichen.
Also vom Pulver drei Verschlußkappen, ein wenig Glitter dazu und noch weniger Farbstoff.
Alles rein in den Becher. Wo hab´ich diese Aufschrift auf dem Becher (No., Name, Date) bloß schon mal gesehen, war es ein Arzt ?

Beeilen, weil eben nur ´ne Stunden Zeit. Also rein das Wasser. Eine Kappe nach der anderen bis ich bei 5 war und es eigentlich eine schöne Masse hätte werden müssen. Wurd´s aber nicht...
O.K. nachdenken, was hast du falsch gemacht ?
In der Beschreibung steht warmes Wasser. Stimmt. Mit kaltem Wasser, so wie ich es gemacht habe, geht es wirklich nicht. Die haben Recht die Hersteller.
Also neu, weil warm nachkippen hätte mir keinen Anhalt gegeben, wie viel ich nun wirklich für eine Formfüllung bräuchte.
Diesmal klappte es und ich fand die Masse zum einfüllen perfekt. Ich habe absichtlich auf jegliche Zusatzstoffe verzichtet, um eine Grundregel zu haben und komme zu folgenden Maßen:
3 Verschlußkappen Pulver plus 5 Verschlußkappen (warmes!) Wasser ergeben die Füllung für eine Form und 2 Strohhalmfüllungen für Würmer.

Kurz (5-10 min.) in das Gefrierfach gelegt, danach 10 Minuten aklimatisiert und das Ergebnis war m.E. perfekt.

Ob das ganze fängig ist, werde ich morgen früh testen. Erstmal nur in den gelieferten Farben, ohne Zusatz und ohne die Farben zu verändern.

Bericht folgt (auch bei Schneiderergebnis  )


----------



## Kuddel1968 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Hmmmm, habt ihr alle keine Zeit oder keine Lust zum Angeln. Anyway... ich war heute Morgen los und kann folgendes berichten:
Natürlich bin ich an eine Stelle gefahren, wo ich wußte, dass dort mit Sicherheit, wenigstens kleine, Barsche sind. Um zu testen, ob sie überhaupt bissig sind, versuchte ich zuerst mit einem meinem Lieblingsköder eineinhalb Stunden lang ging gar nichts....
Dann auf einmal legten sie los. Ob´s die Sonne war, die jetzt unter die Brücke schien?
Na gut, sie sind da, also erstmal den großen grünen Gelfisch mit dem mitgelieferten Kopf ran. Keine Bisse, keine PB-Zander und auch keine Barsche. Hmmm, also nächst kleinere Nummer an das DS-System.
Da zuppelt doch was? Jupp dat ist der erste Barsch mit einem selbstgebauten Gelfisch. Kein Riese, aber sie beißen drauf und darauf kam´s ja erstmal an. Beim nächsten Wurf gleich der nächste. Na dat geht ja, also die andere Farbe drauf.
Gelb mit blauem Glitter sollte es sein. Doch hier eine negative Sache:
Man sollte tunlichst aufpassen den DS-Haken nicht durch den Faden des Gelfisches zu stechen. Meiner hat den Wechsel nicht überlebt, also der Gelfisch, weil der Widerhaken einfach nicht den Faden los läßt.
Na gut der grüne Fisch ist hin. Sah eh nicht mehr so dolle aus nach den beiden Barschen.
Auf den Gelben bissen sie ebenso: Drei Würfe, drei Barsche. Aber der Gelfisch war nun auch hinüber.
Auf den großen gelben mit Kopf ging nauch hier nichts, was ich aber eher der fehlenden Fischgröße zuschreibe, denn die Mittleren gingen klasse.
Die ganz kleinen habe ich gar nicht erst versucht, weil ich die Zwergbarsche nun doch in Ruhe lassen wollte und das ranknüppern an den DS-Haken eher nervig ist.

Mein Fazit bisher:

Fängigkeit: Sehr gut, denn auch ohne jegliche Zusatzstoffe deutliche nachhaltige Bisse.
Was kommt erst, wenn da Fischöl drin ist ?

Haltbarkeit: Nach dem dritten bis vierten Fisch kann man den Gelfisch de fakto wegwerfen. Zerbissen, zerfleddert und kaum noch am DS-Haken zu befestigen, ob Offset oder normal...
An einem guten Tag fange ich so bis zu dreißig Barsche was dann etwa um die 10 Gelfische bedeutet. Teure Sache...

Ach so eins noch: Nach dem Fertigstellen sollte man sie schnellstmöglich luftdicht verschließen und einfrieren. Sie trocknen gnadenlos schnell (3-4Stunden) aus. Selbst beim Gebrauch bleiben sie dann steinhart.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Hallo Leute,
Philipp hat mir ne E-Mail geschickt, mit der Bitte selbige hier einzustellen.
Die Bilder im Anhang gehören auch dazu  



> Liebe Boardies,
> 
> habe Eure Erfahrungsberichte gelesen. Besten Dank!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuddel1968 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Hi,
danke nochmal für die Hinweise und Tipps. Die Barrsche habe ich nicht fotografiert, da ich meine Fänge entweder mitnehme (dann auch Foto) oder wieder zurücksetze (dann so kurz wie möglich draußen = kein Foto).
Es muss also bei mir erst auf Größere gewartet werden.
Heute habe ich mal ein paar mit Aromastoffen präpariert, mal sehen, kann es kaum erwarten wieder ans Wasser zu können.


----------



## Downbeat (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Top, das ging ja schnell. Neues Paket gestern abgeschickt, gerade eben angekommen.:m

Dann werd ich mal sehen on ich am Wochenende was an die Rute bekommen. Heute abend wird rumgepanscht


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Der eingegossene Haken sieht ja schick aus, das ist eine gute Idee.

Ich kann auch von einem ersten Einsatz berichten (Fotos folgen). Ich war am Wochenende beruflich in Köln und habe zwischendurch ein paar Stunden gefischt. Die Köder hatten seit Dienstag im Kühlschrank gelegen und waren noch tiptop in Schuss. Nur die ohnehin zu weich und klebrig geratene Charge hatte sich völlig zersetzt, alle anderen waren noch 1a.

Zuerst habe ich den großen Gummifisch gefischt, aber bei der vorhandenen Strömung hatte ich nicht genug Gefühl für den Köder. Den muss ich in strömungsärmeren Bereichen nochmal testen. Optisch hat er mich leider nicht beeindruckt, ich habe (soweit erkennbar) keine große "Schlängelbewegung" o.ä. gesehen. Es war aber auch nicht das gelungenste Exemplar, ich muss da nochmal ein paar "saubere" Fische produzieren ohne Luftblasen und Ränder, dann teste ich die mal auf Laufeigenschaften.

Anschließend habe ich dann mal meine Gummiwürmer auf einen Jighaken gezogen, das ging schon besser. Leider haben die große Probleme mit Jighaken, die einen Bleiwulst am Hakenschenkel haben. Da reißt das Material sofort auf. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das mit anderen Jigs und Watte-Einlage o.ä. im Kopfbereich besser geht. Auch für Offset-Haken sollte man sich da was überlegen, der Haken reißt da sonst sehr schnell aus. Mit den Würmern habe ich auch sofort Bisse bekommen, aber nicht verwandeln können. Nach einigen Fehlbissen keimte in mir ein schrecklicher Verdacht, den ich dann durch "liegenlassen und warten" vertieft habe: Grundeln :r!! Am Ende habe ich ein kleines Stück Gummiwurm auf die Hakenspitze gesteckt und eine Grundel gelandet. Fangfotos kommen noch  Aufgrund der geringen Haltbarkeit der Würmer am Haken war mein kleiner Vorrat dann auch schnell zuende und ich musste auf andere Köder umsteigen (mit denen ich dann Schneider geblieben bin).

Auch wenn die Grundeln nerven, fand ich das Erlebnis positiv. Ich hatte die Soja-Soßen-Würmer als Köder, und die Viecher haben da richtig dran herumgefressen. Dann sollten Barsch und Co ja auch nicht sofort wieder loslassen, falls sie mal beißen. Ich werde definitiv nochmal mit Finesse-Rigs losziehen, da sollte das super gehen. Und am Wochenende gehts an den Forellensee, da werde ich mal einige Strohalme für Spaghettis verbraten und hinterm Sbiro schleppen. Sollte auch gut gehen. Den hohen Köder-Durchsatz muss ich dann in Kauf nehmen...

Grüße,
Michael

EDIT: Hier noch die Bilder meines ersten Fangs und die Köder mit und ohne Bissspuren


----------



## DerJörg (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

hi 

Mach doch die Wulst wech.
Gibt aber auch andere jigköpfe ohne wulst.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## DerJörg (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*





Hier geht es zur Auswahl....


----------



## Downbeat (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

So, hab die erste Runde Fische fertig. 
Meine Mischung 4 Verschlusskappen und ein halber gestrichener Teelöffel Zucker.
Festigkeit ist gut, die Fische sind nicht klebrig, allerdings dieses Inlay anstelle des Jigkopfes saß so fest drin, dass mir der Kopf von dem großen Bodyshaker eingerissen ist. Also noch mal ohne Inlay.
Das mit dem Glitter hat jetzt beim ersten Versuch auch nicht geklappt.

Ansonsten macht das ganze einen überraschend guten Eindruck.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Naaaabend 
Hier live von der Glibberfront:
Habe gerade nebenbei einen Kochtopf mit heißem Wasser auf dem Herd und meine Frau denkt, ich lerne nu doch noch das Kochen.
Nein, weit gefehlt, in dem Topf ein Plastiktöpchen  mit aufbewahrtem und vergnaddeltem festem Gel.
Im nu war das wieder flüssig und ich experimentier mal ein wenig. Öl dazu, Zucker dazu. Moment, muss mal nachsehen, was die 1. Formfüllung macht...
Klasse geworden. Das wird immer besser.
Jetzt mal mit ein wenig Milch dazu, dann komm ich an die Lieblingsfarbe langsam ran 
Muss nachfüllen, gleich weiter 
Hmmm, ich muss wohl etwas Pulver dazu geben. Bei dem ganzen Dazugemansche stimmt das Mischverhältnis sonst nicht mehr.


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Da kommen einem echt Ideen. So eine Kombination aus "Die Gastangler" und "Das perfekte Dinner": Jeder lädt reihum an sein Hausgewässer ein und kocht vorher den Ködervorrat für alle 

Hab mir gestern mal einen 50er Pack Strohhalme besorgt, am Samstag werden Forellenköder gekocht. Für Finesse-Würmer braucht es aber wohl eher die etwas dickeren McDoof-Halme...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Downbeat (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

So Freunde der glibberigen Masse, wenn ihr die Masse in der Mikro wieder flüssig machen wollt nur GANZ kurz! Am besten in 10 sek. Schritten rantasten.
Ich hatte 1Min., weil an meiner Mikro Minimum, eingestellt und einmal  kurz umgedreht um die Spritze in die Hand zu nehmen, schon war alles  übergekocht. War `ne grüne Charge, sah in der Mikro aus als wär der Blob  ausgebrochen.|supergri


----------



## Kuddel1968 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Hi
Zum gestrigen beitrag noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Der Vorteil des Wasserbades gegenüber der Mikrowelle ist, dass erstens das Überkochen ausgeschlossen ist (der Blob ist gut  ) und ich zweitens nacheinander mehrere Füllungen machen kann.
Ich habe gestern innerhalb einer Stunde 4 Füllungen geschafft, weil ich die Form in das Gefrierfach legte.
Die Masse blieb im Wasserbad fein flüssig und ich konnte immer wieder etwas anders hinzufügen. (Salz, Zucker, Öl ...)
Als Behälter habe ich einen kleinen Eisbecher genommen; das mitgelieferte Urinbecherchen würde wohl umkippen.
So habe ich mit einer Runde viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Der Stromverbrauch bleibt dabei auch gering, weil das einmal heiße Wasser die Masse lange flüssig hält.

So, nu dürfen auch mal die anderen


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

So, gestern habe ich dann mal mit Strohalmen experimentiert fürs Forellenangeln am Sonntag. Das mit dem Wasserbad ist eine gute Idee, ich habe in einem Marmeladenglas den Grund-Glibber angerührt, im Wasserbad warmgestellt und dann immer Portionen für 3-4 Strohalme im Plastikbecher eingefärbt, eindicken lassen und dann abgefüllt. Ging ganz flott. Nur das mit dem "Wollfaden durch den Strohlam saugen" muss ich üben, bin da etwas zu kraftvoll rangegangen am Anfang *Fusseln Hust*. Jetzt habe ich Halme mit gelber, grüner und roter Füllung. Hab mal ein Stück probehalber aufgeschnitten, der geriffelte Knickteil des Halmes hat sich schön abgebildet, sieht aus wie der geriffelte Teil bei vielen Gummiwürmern, die es so zu kaufen gibt. 

Als Aroma hab ichs mal mit einer kräftigen Knoblauchnote versucht (Knoblauchöl und frische Knobizehen) - meine Frau kam leider früher nach Hause als geplant und fand es nicht so super. Mit Austernsauce oder so sollte ich wohl warten, bis sie mal länger weg ist... 

Das Herstellen der Formen ging schnell vonstatten, wenn ich dickere Halme habe werde ich definitiv weitere Würmer fabrizieren und dann auch mal wieder Fische. Jetzt werden erstmal Glibber-Spaghettis hinter dem Sbiro getestet, ich hoffe auf die ersten echten Fangfotos.

Ach so: rot und grün gefallen mir als Farben echt gut, das sind schön kräftige Farbtöne. Das gelb ist recht orange, aber vielleicht muss ich noch sparsamer dosieren oder mit Milch aufhellen? Was sind Eure Eindrücke zu den Farben? 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Soo, der Test hat gemischte Ergebnisse geliefert. Es war aber so, dass man auf aktiv geschleppte Köder wenig gefangen hat. Stationär angebotener Knobi-Teig war erfolgreicher weil wohl Aromaintensiver als die selbst-aromatisierten Gummiwürste. Ich hab mich bemüht, das typische "L" am Haken zu formen, aber schnelleres schleppen brachte wenig Bisse. Das mit dem rotieren hat auch nicht so geklappt, könnte am Tempo gelegen haben. Zwei Forellen sind dennoch auf die selbstgegossenen Spaghettis eingestiegen (Gelb war die Farbe des Tages), drei weitere habe ich dann auf Knobi-Powerbait gefangen.

Insgesamt hat es zwar so funktioniert wie erhofft, aufschneiden und anködern ging gut, Haltbarkeit am Haken nur bis nach einem oder zwei Bissen, dann musste ein neues Stück ran, aber das sehe ich entspannt. Vielleicht sollte ich den Strohhalmen noch eine Chance geben im nächsten Sommer, wenn insgesamt mehr Action bei der Köderführung angesagt ist.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## offense80 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Vielen Dank für die tollen und aufschlussreichen Berichte. War echt interessant und aufmunternd zu lesen was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Da kommt man doch zum Entschluß-dieses Zeug sollte man sich wirklich kaufen....oder auch nicht lol...

Petri euch allen für den Rest der Saison...und für die nächste, und die übernächste und und und


----------



## Michael_05er (11. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Tja, weitere Versuche scheitern im Moment an der verfügbaren Zeit. Aber ich will noch einen weiteren Test am Rhein machen. Fischsoße hab ich schon besorgt, gibt bestimmt ein prima Motoroil. Mit 70% Sardellen-Extrakt, wenn das nicht zieht weiß ich auch nicht was noch helfen könnte. Muss nur mal ohne meine Frau in der Küche panschen 

Wie sieht es denn sonst so aus, hat noch jemand weitergeköchelt?

Und eine Frage an die Jungs von Frtz-Germany: welchen Haken habt Ihr denn da im Schwanz des Gummifisches eingegossen (Größe, Modell)? Der passt auf dem Bild optimal von Form und Größe. Ich würde das gerne nachmachen, will aber nicht die ganze Hakenwand meines Gerätehändlers durchprobieren. Ein Tipp wäre nett.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Kuddel1968 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Nu jut, der ersten Euphorie ist dann wohl das Wetter dazwischen gekommen und auch die Weihnachtszeit (Weihnachtsmärkte sind zur zeit doch schöner, als sich die Finger abfrieren) bremst etwas den Tatendrang in Richtung Fresh-Bait.

Trotzdem habe ich mir mal so ein paar Gedanken gemacht, was man mit dem Glibber noch so anstellen kann.

Da kam mir zuerst mal die Bindung an die Form in den Sinn. Ich lasse mir eben ungern vorschreiben, wie meine Gummis auszusehen haben, erst recht, wenn sie in Geschmack und Farbe so flexibel sein können, wie eben Fresh-Bait.

1. Gedanke: Was habe ich zu Hause, um andere Formen zu bekommen?

Na klar, Gips. Vorlagen habe ich zu genüge in meiner Köderkiste und schon ging´s los. Gips angerührt, in Kastenform gekippt und ein paar Gummis in ungewohnter Umgebung gebadet. Über Nacht wurde der Kram dann auch fest. Original rausgelöst und fertig war die Form. Natürlich hatte ich noch eine Reserveration Glibber im Tiefkühlfach. Aufgelöst im Wasserbad, war auch schnell die Grundmasse verfügbar. Reingegossen und.... ach den Faden vergessen, egal. Rin ins Kühlfach, wegen des schnelleren Ergebnisses... nach 15 Minuten wieder rausgeholt und... jo war fest. Rauslösen ging auch einwandfrei, trotz des vergessenen Fadens.

Dann aber eine kleine Ernüchterung. Je wärmer die Dinger wurden, desto klebriger wurden sie und irgendwann verflüssigten sie sich einfach wieder. Hmmm Masse falsch angerührt... Übung macht den Meister.

2. Gedanke:
Da hast du doch einen Bekannten, der im Metallbau fit ist. Also den Kumpel angepiekt, wie das denn aussieht, ob man da nicht und so weiter.
Na klar kann man. Mach mir ´ne Zeichnung und gib mir die Maße. Das fräs ich dir raus aus nem Alublock, weil da kann man dann noch so schöne Schrauben reindrehen, damit die beiden Hälften schön Plan sind und dat mit dem Reinspritzen ist auch kein Prob, da fräs ich Zuläufe.
Na gut die Dinger sind noch im Werden und erhalten hier dann einen gesonderten Bericht.
Aber schon schön wenn man einen kennt der einen kennt, oder der was kann, was man nicht kann


----------



## Downbeat (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Wie warm sind die Teile denn bei dir geworden? Bei sind die nie klebrig geworden, nur mit der Zeit ausgetrocknet.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Ja, bei mir liegt es an Wetter und Zeitknappheit, dass Fischsoße und Pulver auf einen weiteren Einsatz in der Küche warten. Demnächst ist meine Frau vielleicht nochmal ein, zwei Tage weg, da könnte ich eigentlich kochen 

Ich hatte teilweise auch das Problem, dass die Köder klebrig wurden, wenn ich sie länger in der Hand gehalten habe. Das war also schon zu warm. Im Sommer muss man sie dann wohl gekühlt transportieren, aber das hatte ich in irgend einer Beschreibung schonmal gelesen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Kuddel1968 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Ich denke, das Kleben hängt mit dem Verhältnis von Zucker und Öl mit der Menge des Pulvers zusammen. Ich hatte welche, die überhaupt nicht geklebt haben und eben die derzeitige Mischung, die wirklich eklig klebt.

Mittlerweile schreibe ich mir das Mischungsverhältnis auch auf, damit ich Richtwerte bekomme. Auf Zucker werde ich wohl total verzichten, weil das mit der Haltbarkeit für mich nicht wirklich wichtig ist.
Aber mal im Ernst, ´ne Kültasche für meine Köder werde ich mir nu nicht zulegen.


----------



## IrieDaily86 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

Keine aktuellen Berichte mehr ???? 

Überlege mir auch auf Freshbaits umzusteigen - wenn man weiß wie lange Kunststoff braucht um abgebaut zu werden und was die Inhaltsstoffe anrichten können, darf man eigentlich keinen einzigen Gummifisch mehr in Richtung Wasser werfen :c


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

ich habe ein absolut neuewertiges Fresbait-Raubfischset.

leider komme ihc gerade überhaupt nicht zum Rumprobieren bzw. zum Angeln. Falls es mir jemand abkaufen möchte, -> PN an mich!


----------



## seba (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte FRESH BAIT / Selbstgemachte Gummiköder*

hallo


ich habe meine form erst seit gestern, hier meine versuche. Mal schauen vieleicht werde ich heute abend noch kurz losziehen


http://img607.*ih.us/img607/351/gummifisch.jpg


----------

